# 95 2.4 into a 96 engine swap distributor help



## OUTLAW69 (Jun 12, 2012)

A friend of mine has asked me to replace his engine for him he has a 96 truck but has a 95 engine to go in it. Is there any way to make the distributor out of his 96 fit the 95 engine?


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've not cross checked it, like from a parts source, but I would have thought they would be the same if both distributors are from 2.4 engines. Are they not?

-Roger


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

90-95 used a coil wire from a seperate coil while 96-97 distributors used an integral coil. The later style distributor should drop into the 95 and earlier engine, IIRC.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> 90-95 used a coil wire from a seperate coil while 96-97 distributors used an integral coil. The later style distributor should drop into the 95 and earlier engine, IIRC.


Thanks for the clarification. That makes sense since 96 was the first year of OBD II. So, I guess you have to make some changes with the primary wiring and connector(s)?

-R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, just put the engines on TDC and remove the distributor from the 95 engine and install the distributor from the 96 engine.


----------



## OUTLAW69 (Jun 12, 2012)

the distributor from the 96 does drop right in but the 2 mounting tabs on the 96 dont line up with the locations for the 95. The mounting holes for the 96 are about a 1/2 inch farther from center on both sides.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

OUTLAW69 said:


> the distributor from the 96 does drop right in but the 2 mounting tabs on the 96 dont line up with the locations for the 95. The mounting holes for the 96 are about a 1/2 inch farther from center on both sides.


Pics would be good, but it sounds like it's off a tooth or two. Hopefully smj will chime in on this again. I'd like to know, too.

-R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If I understand it right, the actual extensions on the distributor body used for bolting down the distributor are differant on the 96 and 95 distributors. If that's the case, I would think the front timing covers would have to be swapped to the corresponding distributor. As mentioned above, pics would help.


----------



## Elcaminoboy1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Has anyone ever figured this out about distributor problem?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Elcaminoboy1 said:


> Has anyone ever figured this out about distributor problem?


You're replying to a 9 year old post. The OP may not even be on the forum anymore or probably has figured it out back then or has sold the car. We try to encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; it takes up useless space on the server. If you have a situation, you're more then welcome to start a new thread; you'll get much better response this way.

Thanks for your support.


----------

